# Bastimentos vivarium



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

I know what your thinking another build by Azurel? I have finally been motivated toget these builds done and frogs out of holding.

This is a Zoomed 18x18x24 I am building for my group of Gold dust/Cemetary bastimentos. I know I have a male so the break down is as such 1.?.3....I am sure I have a female just not sure which one. I seperated the group into 2 pairs and have only heard calling from one tank and it was a gold dust.

The blank canvas









False bottom installed









The thought behind this was/is to create a stand of trees. The real effect wont be till it is planted up.










I haven't assembled a plant list yet.

Thanks for looking

James
sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

looks very nice! i'd love to see it planted!!


----------



## Amphinityfrogs (Jan 30, 2013)

So far so good. Keep posting as you move along I'd like to see your progress


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

goof901 said:


> looks very nice! i'd love to see it planted!!





Thanks....soon I have to decide what plants to get...I have some but not the ones I have thougjt about using...




Amphinityfrogs said:


> So far so good. Keep posting as you move along I'd like to see your progress


Thanks...I will update as I move forward..

sent from my Galaxy S lll

Here is a couple pictures of the 4 that will go in here..Since seperating them into 2 groups all but one (caller) has gotten that female look to them.










The gold dust in this picture is the caller.


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Those frogs are a beaut! I really like the arrangement of the cork "trees" so far. Post some more pics when you add plants!


----------



## hoehnelli (Jan 12, 2013)

I love the gold dust. Do the zoo med tanks come with drain drilled or are you using a different method?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

hoehnelli said:


> I love the gold dust. Do the zoo med tanks come with drain drilled or are you using a different method?


They do not have a drain....I just use a tube that I hook a longer tube on to, then siphon out the water....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

hypostatic said:


> Those frogs are a beaut! I really like the arrangement of the cork "trees" so far. Post some more pics when you add plants!


I will for sure.... This week is to cold to get these plants shipped.


----------



## froggorf (Nov 22, 2008)

Can't wait to see it, those are some good looking frogs!


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

I like the cork back idea. It reminds me of densely packed saplings in a forest.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

froggorf said:


> Can't wait to see it, those are some good looking frogs!


Thanks....trying to sex them at this point...So far only one caller.



eyeviper said:


> I like the cork back idea. It reminds me of densely packed saplings in a forest.


Thanks....
That was my idea, little more work to do and plants have to be shipped but this weather in Michigan right now isn't helping. Also found I have toget more leaf litter...All of these builds as of late really went through bags of leaf litter.


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice basti's, my GF and I recently got a group of three and keep them in the same Exo. No calling yet from us but we had a bad egg! Out of curiosity which one of the frogs pictured is calling for you?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

The gold dust colored one with the red/pink one....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

get a move on man. a turtle could of crossed america by now


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Nismo95 said:


> get a move on man. a turtle could of crossed america by now


Perfection takes time....plus I have to get these plants first. Also glass cut for the lid.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## limike (Dec 29, 2012)

Love those Basti's!!! Keep the pics coming


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you good luck with them.


----------



## eyeviper (May 23, 2006)

Azurel said:


> Thanks....That was my idea, little more work to do and plants have to be shipped but this weather in Michigan right now isn't helping. Also found I have toget more leaf litter...All of these builds as of late really went through bags of leaf litter.


I have leaf litter available if you need some. PM me if interested.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

eyeviper said:


> I have leaf litter available if you need some. PM me if interested.


Cool....thanks bro.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeez ... another build by Azurel. 

Can't wait to see it finished bro.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gamble said:


> Jeez ... another build by Azurel.
> 
> Can't wait to see it finished bro.


I know right Nick.....LOL

Get some of the plants tomorrow....Should be able to work on it, hand is starting to feel better as well.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Update...

Plants came in...

Hoya squareleaf
Hoya cf. panchoi
Dischidia merrilli(fatleaf) Luzon

Now I will just have to mount them to the tubes, add substrate to the tank seed and plant the rest.

I also made some changes to my collection although I still have the bastimentos they will not be calling this tank home.....

I will still up date the build though...


----------



## Kalakole (Jun 30, 2011)

Where's the picture update?


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

There isn't much to update till tomorrow hopefully...

But here is one of the harder Hoyas to find.... Got this in today... Hoya Rotundafolia


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Where did you order the plants from? I like that Hoya


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Ash Katchum said:


> Where did you order the plants from? I like that Hoya


Glassboxtropicals.com.....

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Thnx...looking foward to see the final product.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Well this it for now till I figure out what broms I want to use.









Will get a plant list together in a bit.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## 19jeffro83 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looks great.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice one! *extra chars*


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

What Frogs?!?!

Looks great!


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Not sure yet.... Have some deals getting worked out and some waiting to be shipped....But can't say yet..


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Plant list....
Vines:
Monochaetum sp. Ecuador
Hoya squareleaf
Hoya cf. panchoi
Dischidia merrilli(fatleaf) Luzon
Ficus- Oak Leaf 
Pellionia pulchra

Bushes/standing plants:
Philodendron Wend Imbe
Glow Star fern
Pearcea abunda
Pilea cadierei


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Broms and leaf litter added a couple of Neo. Tigercubs and a couple amp hybrids.










sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## usctom (Mar 30, 2013)

Any updates


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

usctom said:


> Any updates


None to post about really. I pulled one of the amps and replaced it with a Neo. palmeres......Just sitting and growing in waiting for frogs.... Will try and get a updated picture.

sent from my Galaxy S lll


----------



## Djturna4thakidz (Mar 5, 2013)

Great brom placement. Can't wait to see the updated picts.


----------

